# gmpartsdepartment.com SCAM?



## goatcrazy88 (Dec 12, 2008)

Has anybody dealt with these guys? I odered my lock cylinder from them yesterday 12ish and it still says it is "on order". I sent a email question about shipping info (tracking #) ect. but no response. There is no phone number any where, could it be a scam? Where is the best part to order replacement gm parts?
Thanks


----------



## bwiest (Nov 30, 2008)

Could it possibly be that "on order" means on back order?


----------



## printans (Dec 29, 2008)

I've not used them, but I get nervous when I can't find a mailing address / location / phone number. I skimmed the site and saw that their return policy is "ALL SALES ARE FINAL". I really hope things work out for you.


----------



## leeanator (Sep 7, 2008)

Its legit. I ordered a new windshield reveal molding for my car. The part wasn't in stock and they had to order it, but a little time later it came.

[email protected] shoot this guy an email, he runs the show.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

leeanator said:


> Its legit. I ordered a new windshield reveal molding for my car. The part wasn't in stock and they had to order it, but a little time later it came.
> 
> [email protected] shoot this guy an email, he runs the show.


Gmpartshouse.com and Gmpartsdepartment.com are different. I've dealt with gmpartshouse and I agree, they are legit.


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

" on order" means that they have as of yet to process that order. nobody has looked at it yet. give it time if a few days have gone by then b itch! i see this a lot with machine tools.


----------



## leeanator (Sep 7, 2008)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Gmpartshouse.com and Gmpartsdepartment.com are different. I've dealt with gmpartshouse and I agree, they are legit.


Whoa...looks like I need to read!

Thanks!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

leeanator said:


> Its legit. I ordered a new windshield reveal molding for my car. The part wasn't in stock and they had to order it, but a little time later it came.
> 
> [email protected] shoot this guy an email, he runs the show.


+1 Call Gene if you need stuff. He is a great guy.

But you ordred form a different company. Best of luck.


----------

